# Schwinn war time



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2013)

Anybody ever see a wartime lightweight with truss rods? Like the ones found on balloon bikes?


----------



## rhenning (Mar 13, 2013)

Never seen any lightweight pre, war time or post war with truss rods.  If you have one I would love to see a picture.  I have 3 Worlds currently two 1941s and a 1952 World Varsity.  I have also owned others.  Are you thinking about adding them or do you have such a bike.  Roger


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 14, 2013)

*i think hes still trying to figure out what his fork is*

just a hunch


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 14, 2013)

while there are rumors and speculation about some wartime Cycletrucks virtually all wartime production was shut down as of September 2nd 1942 at Schwinn. everyone except Columbia and Huffman were put to war materials manufacture for the duration. I have yet to find anything on when this was lifted and things went back to normal, but it was somewhere in 1946 I'm guessing.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 15, 2013)

*march 20th 1942*

The bike has the og police dept registration and warranty card. Also the tires are V clause tires


----------



## rhenning (Mar 15, 2013)

Fatbar you need to add pictures and not just hints and discriptions to get an answer.  Without pictures everything is just a guess.  Roger


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 15, 2013)

*was snaked from me.on ebay*

View attachment 88489  here is a pick. Really wanted it... Oh well


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 15, 2013)

I had a feeling it was that one. I think that is a pieced together bike with a mix of parts. he had several of the parts listed separately and sold them. I don't know what he was going to do if he had sold it.
the j hook dropouts indicate that it's a postwar frame. those truss rods are also the postwar variety if I'm not too far wrong. 
the seat was the only really usable part on the whole bike and he sold it separate!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-schwinn-b-messiner-seat-/261185188742?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccfd9b386&nma=true&si=Qh1Rj7yO7fsdh%252FT8bjwqvFxnwRE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
it's only a few miles from my house, I was tempted to buy the seat but didn't.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like a New World frame and an add-on truss. I agree, I don't think it's original. The wheels and chainring look right. The truss does not look right to me. The saddle looks period.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, freewheel rear hub with only a rear caliper.  Never seen that before.  Cool look, but not Og.


----------



## bikeville (Mar 16, 2013)

*modification*

here is the bike before he made it "original"

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=261161780236


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 16, 2013)

bikeville said:


> here is the bike before he made it "original"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-pre...236?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cce74840c




Wow... if he did that, not a great call. Looks to me like a prewar New World with a single speed freewheel and caliper brakes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 22, 2013)

*holy sheet batman*

So this guy..ohhhh this guy... I was high bidder awhile back and seriously he pulled the plug cause no one was bidding. So I emailed him wtf? This guy preceded to tell me it had been stolen!!.. I poop you not... !!! Guess whats on Ebay RIGHT NOW!.. Without the seat of course, since right after the listing was pulled it popped up and sold.. I don't want it after you all have giving me the 411 on this frakenbike... Oh jimstools...stripped it of everything


----------



## Champy (Mar 22, 2013)

*Back on ebay*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261189719392?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 23, 2013)

*alsooo*

This nut has a rear drum brake listed fer almost 800 bucks. Says its a prewar AC ... Should I tell him its off a tandem?.. Spoke holes are HUGE lol..


----------

